# pictures of my beeyard!



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Wow, that's quite a setup! please don't tell me this picture is from this year, you'll have me mad with envy with all those honey supers you've got up there!

is that a nuc box colony you've got back there? why not transfer it into a standard size hive? it looks pretty established to me. beautiful setup though! i assume all is accessible by truck. also where is this? your yard? the corner of a farm??? can you tell i'm envious? I have three hives and a nuc box now that are set up on the steps leading to our old side door, which we don't use anymore. every other spot would either be unsuitable for the bees or too close to the horses for comfort. i've got to try and get some of my pictures up here. i would love to show everyone pictures of my top-bar hive, especially.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

The picture was taken 6/5/04! I have 10 hives and 2 nucs in the apiary! It's at our farm, between the orchard and pond. It sets only about 6 feet from where I can park the truck. The nucs were started this year because I lost a queen this (early) spring before anyone had queens :no: and had to combine the hive to prevent losing it. I will not get caught again without a queen! The hives will slow down now because of new wax (no more drawn foundation) :waa: !


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

I right click the red spot, I left click 'show picture', nothing happens????


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I can not get the pictures either...Joan :waa:


----------

